

My Mom is a Fob [lands book deal] - rwaliany
http://mymomisafob.com/2011/01/03/my-mom-is-a-fob-book-launch/

======
Splines
Those are adorable. I know when I first went to fly by myself in my teenage
years my parents were positively neurotic about pick-pockets.

------
tilotama
My friends and I are big fans of the website - it is hysterical yet sweet. I
am really looking forward to reading and gifting the book!

